
Privacy Inequality: The Most Brutal Form of Inequality You’ve Ever Imagined - laurex
https://medium.com/privateid-blog/privacy-inequality-the-most-brutal-form-of-inequality-youve-ever-imagined-e674d4f3cd42
======
timthorn
The irony of hosting this on medium is not lost on me, with a floating element
telling me: "To make Medium work, we log user data and share it with
processors. To use Medium, you must agree to our Privacy Policy, including
cookie policy."

